# medical fitness test



## jamal saqib (Oct 29, 2012)

hi everybody,
i recently moved from pakistan to uae on employement visa. unfortunately i couldnt get medical clearance from tecom and than from soonapur. they said that you have got scar on your lungs. go back to your country remove that scar. i discussed with my doctor in pakistan he said it is not disease so cant be treated. can any one of you tell me what to do now? can i go for medical review? or what should i do? is there any treatment through which this scar can be removed?
regards


----------



## Lullalu (Oct 28, 2012)

I think you should ask them to give you more feedback about why you did not get clearance for your medical. If it were me I would ask them EXACTLY what I needed to do to ensure that I get medical clearance next time.
From what I know lung scarring can be permanent so I would not know how you would treat it.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It sounds like they think it's a TB scar. If you search on here, you will see this is something that does happen from time to time and there's not much you can do it about it unfortunately.


----------



## putster (Oct 29, 2012)

If it is a tb scar, unfortunately you will have to exit the country. My employer tried his best to resolve the same case for a new recruit in our company, however there was no choice but for the person to leave the country.


----------



## jamal saqib (Oct 29, 2012)

thank you very much all of you. do you know any treatment through which it can be removed. and second what ban they can put on me. i have gone through a detailed review from pulmonogist he says it is just a scar n nothing else. it doesnt creat any problem. but thus report has been rejected by fitness testing center
regards


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

jamal saqib said:


> thank you very much all of you. do you know any treatment through which it can be removed. and second what ban they can put on me. i have gone through a detailed review from pulmonogist he says it is just a scar n nothing else. it doesnt creat any problem. but thus report has been rejected by fitness testing center
> regards


Jamal, you need to consult a specialist to see if the scar can be removed. I don't think a letter from a doctor will help either. I am sure I remember a lady posting on here about her son who had worked here for many years and he changed jobs and had an x-ray which showed a scar and even though he had never had TB his visa was rejected on medical grounds and he had to leave and could not come back. I don't know if there is a system for appeal but I don't think so because I am sure we would have heard of it if there was. I may be wrong, but I think that if you are rejected on such medical grounds, you will never be granted a visa, but - as I said - I may be wrong and someone else will know something different and post to let you know.


----------



## jamal saqib (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks BedouGirl for your reply, my scar is also of such tyep. it is by birth. it has nothing to do with TB. i dont know how can one delare medically unfit just on the basis of scar. anyhow lets see whats up
regards


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Good luck. Please let us know the outcome.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Can you not get a specialist to state that the scarring is because of a birth defect and NOT TB? Not sure if it would help? Try talking to someone in immigration or the Ministry of Labour, maybe they can advise you.


----------

